# Wild goats



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!! You are very lucky - I Adore goats. I haven't seen wild ones in the UK, just in Europe


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice shots. There's wild goats living up round a disused quarry near here. The stench off them would knock you out plus the Billy would gladly charge you just for the sake of it.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Absolutely fantastic!! You are very lucky - I Adore goats. I haven't seen wild ones in the UK, just in Europe


Me too,we always had goats when we were younger.
I love them :flrt:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

fergie said:


> Nice shots. There's wild goats living up round a disused quarry near here. The stench off them would knock you out plus the Billy would gladly charge you just for the sake of it.


Really! Wow! Yeah the males do wiff :lol2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

vogelport said:


> Really! Wow! Yeah the males do wiff :lol2:


Saying that it's been a good while since I was up round the quarry. I'll have to give a boy a ring here and see if they're still up round the quarry. Going by this study they're still there it would seem.

Magheramorne:Reinvented


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

fergie said:


> Saying that it's been a good while since I was up round the quarry. I'll have to give a boy a ring here and see if they're still up round the quarry. Going by this study they're still there it would seem.
> 
> Magheramorne:Reinvented


Thats brill,see if you can get some shots if you happen to see them! :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely shots


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> Lovely shots


 
Thanx! :2thumb:


----------

